

Astronomers Find Our Sun's Long-Lost Sibling - nkurz
http://spaceref.com/astronomy/astronomers-find-our-suns-long-lost-sibling.html

======
EwanG
One of many theorized according to the article. Will be interesting to see how
many there actually turn out to be once the guidelines for determining a
sibling (evidently based on chemical markers) are finalized.

------
z3phyr
Great to see more number of 'scientific' posts sprouting on HN these days!

